# [Biete] Lizenz WinCC flexible 2005 Standart



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2009)

Ich hab hier noch eine Lizenz über

1 gelbe Diskette mit WinCC flexible 2005 Standart Floating License mit CD und Lizenzschein

Jemand interesse ?


----------



## Markus (24 September 2009)

ohne den lizenzschein ist die wertlos... :-(


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ohne den lizenzschein ist die wertlos... :-(



dann gibts den halt dabei


----------



## settelma (10 Mai 2010)

Was solls denn kosten?

Was ist denn der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen Standard und Advanced?

Gruß Markus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2010)

mit advanced, kannst du Runtimes für Panel PC's projektieren.


----------



## Peter_AUT (24 Juni 2010)

Schon verkauft?


----------

